# arisaema



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice. Wich one is it ? tortuosa?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes , it is


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 12, 2011)

I had one. Not hardy at all here!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I have some in the yard here.


----------



## Hera (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting leaves!


----------

